# John Cotton’s letter to James Ussher on predestination and the atonement



## Reformed Covenanter (May 11, 2020)

The following letter was written by the New England divine, John Cotton to James Ussher, the Archbishop of Armagh. Cotton had inclosed a manuscript on predestination for Ussher’s perusal, which has not survived (though it was critiqued by the moderator of the Westminster Assembly, William Twisse). In this letter, Cotton hints at agreeing with Ussher’s hypothetical universalism:

Right Reverend,

My beloved Neighbour-Minister Mr. Wood, acquainted me with your desire to hear from me, how I conceived of the way of God’s eternal Predestination, and the Execution of it: I should not have hearkned to him herein (though I love him well) were it not for the deep Aﬀection and Reverence I bear to your Person and Gifts, which hath constrained me (together with his importunacy) to yield to the sending of this Discourse to you, which I was occasioned to write a year ago for the satisfaction of a Neighbour-Minister in Points of this nature. ...

Yet this one thing more let me also add. though I yield some degree of Eﬃcacy in Christ’s Death unto all; yet I conceive it far short, both of Impetration and Application of that gracious Atonement, which is there by wrought to the Elect of God; whence also it is that I dare not preach the Gospel indifferently unto all, before the Law; nor the worth of Christ, before the need of Christ. Children’s Bread is not meet for Whelps; and full Souls will despise Honey-Combs. ...

For more, see John Cotton’s letter to James Ussher on predestination and the atonement.


----------

